# fog light jumper mod



## Misery-Tom (Oct 16, 2005)

hey all, incase anyone here is interested in having your fog lights come on with ur parking lights here ya go.

http://www.clubtitan.org/postt6839.html


----------



## mainerunr (Jul 30, 2005)

does that jumper go from negative on the good fuse to negative on the blown fuse?

And, I'm assuming the fogs can be turned on and off at will as long as the running lights are on...

Thanks. 

Might be installing fogs on my Frontier soon and might see if this will work for me.


----------



## Misery-Tom (Oct 16, 2005)

doesnt goto either negatives, as the fuses are connected to positives only, and yes the fogs will turn on and off with the parking lights, not on there own.


----------



## bryan03tls (Mar 25, 2005)

Misery-Tom said:


> doesnt goto either negatives, as the fuses are connected to positives only, and yes the fogs will turn on and off with the parking lights, not on there own.


Hi,
Do u have a front front view pics. which shows where the wire is soldered?or should i solder the wire on either of the fuse legs.Thanks.


----------



## Misery-Tom (Oct 16, 2005)

just grind a little of the plastic off one of the fuse legs on each fuse, and solder the wire there, its best to take off a little plastic to make sure the fuse will still fit in the slot with the wire attached to it


----------



## bryan03tls (Mar 25, 2005)

Misery-Tom said:


> doesnt goto either negatives, as the fuses are connected to positives only, and yes the fogs will turn on and off with the parking lights, not on there own.


I did this mod today and it works,but i cannot turn off the foglight with the parking lights or head lights on.Need some help.Thanks


----------



## Misery-Tom (Oct 16, 2005)

there not supposed to, the mod makes the fog go on with the parking lights and off with the parking lights, not by themselves


----------



## bryan03tls (Mar 25, 2005)

Misery-Tom said:


> there not supposed to, the mod makes the fog go on with the parking lights and off with the parking lights, not by themselves


the foglight turns on with the parking lights even when the foglight switch is 
in the off position.Anyway i use a 7.5 Amps blown fuse instead of a 20 amps
blown fuse for the foglight.Does it really matter?


----------



## Misery-Tom (Oct 16, 2005)

""""the foglight turns on with the parking lights even when the foglight switch is in the off position.""""
thats correct. 


doesnt really matter what size fuse, as long as its blown


----------



## bryan03tls (Mar 25, 2005)

Misery-Tom said:


> """"the foglight turns on with the parking lights even when the foglight switch is in the off position.""""
> thats correct.
> 
> 
> doesnt really matter what size fuse, as long as its blown


Thanx...Misery-Tom


----------



## Misery-Tom (Oct 16, 2005)

anytime dude


----------



## Breeze Man (May 4, 2005)

Misery-Tom,
I would like to do this on my 05 Nismo Frontier. It should work the same but not sure if the fuse box is the same. I just need to find the fog lamp fuse & tail lamp fuse & make the jumper. This gives me an excuse to use my new soldering gun from LAST Christmas. Looks like 16-18 gauge wire?? From the photos, your fuse box is in the engine compartment?? I'm F...'n off at work so I can't run out to my truck.
Thanks much for the tip!


----------



## Misery-Tom (Oct 16, 2005)

no problem dude, i have no idea how the frontiers are set up so i couldnt tell ya if it would work on yours or not lol


----------



## OverTheTop (Nov 17, 2005)

Breeze Man said:


> Misery-Tom,
> I would like to do this on my 05 Nismo Frontier. It should work the same but not sure if the fuse box is the same. I just need to find the fog lamp fuse & tail lamp fuse & make the jumper. This gives me an excuse to use my new soldering gun from LAST Christmas. Looks like 16-18 gauge wire?? From the photos, your fuse box is in the engine compartment?? I'm F...'n off at work so I can't run out to my truck.
> Thanks much for the tip!



Yes, the pictures and location of both fuses are the same on the Frontier.


----------



## Misery-Tom (Oct 16, 2005)

cool, thanks, the fogs on those trucks also only come on with the headlights on too?


----------



## OverTheTop (Nov 17, 2005)

Misery-Tom said:


> cool, thanks, the fogs on those trucks also only come on with the headlights on too?


 Yes, they only came on with the low beams before.


----------



## Misery-Tom (Oct 16, 2005)

thanks for the info, seems the frontiers are exactly the same config as the titans, good to know


----------

